#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Επιχορηγήσεις Πανεπιστημίων & ΤΕΙ κατά το διάστημα 2002-2009

## Xάρης

2,8 δις ευρώ ήταν οι επιχορηγήσεις των Πανεπιστημίων και των Τεχνολογικών Ιδρυμάτων και μόνο 29 εκατ. ευρώ τα κονδύλια για έρευνα.

*Πηγή (περισσότερα - αναλυτικός πίνακας):* "Ελευθεροτυπία"

----------

